# Best IEM under rs 1.2k which has wide soundstage .....



## Dauhak (Oct 7, 2012)

I want a iem, which has wide soundstage under rs 1,200 -/......

I have previously used ep-630 and found it to be the best iem on that price tag, and it broke after some 6 months of tough usage.(durability was not that bad for my usage).
my next iem i got was the Panasonic rpe-hje 290 at rs 999, on offer..  
It was not that bad, but was muddy or the bass outweighs the vocals and treble.....but was really bass heavy( poor quality bass,like the skullcandy's) this iem was not famous or its less known due to various factors...though ep-630 had some crispness , Panasonic failed...but tbh..i liked Panasonic cos it was sweet sounding.

later,I thought to listen to some pure music, and gave that iem to my bro. My next earbuds were the brainwavz m4 @rs 2,200 on offer through a hong kong based site called mp4nation. 

It really shocked me, to my unveil, I felt like disappointed of buyin ep-630 and panasonic hje-290 because of soo much difference in sound quality. Im not even close to an audiophile , but i can definitely say that brainwavz are entry level audiophile iem's.

The first iem where I know sound seperation are so pleasant to hear and are more realistic..its wide soundstage was jus splendid and was airy enough.

The lows were not deep enough, but were plenty, and the bassline hits quite well, cleaner bass. more of mis bass i would say.

the mids are crystal clear , the vocals are soo pleasing to hear, with minute noise(maybe too sharp)

the highs are not their advantage though...the treble seems to be excellent but, it gives sibilance and harshness at high volume, used ipod 4g to test @ flat eq.

But I was so disappointed that it broke jus within a month of usage...I was listening to it everyday for atleast 6 hours everyday, each day i can feel the sound improved due to burn-ins.
the left side,went haywire...and I had one yr warranty, but its of hong kong warranty..so useless for me as im in INDIA now.

my current iem im using right now is the china based SOUNDMAGIC, e10 ! bought it for rs 2,100

it got that wow factor, though it was a tad cheaper than brainwavz m4. I can not really find spot differences between m4 and e10, though m4 got even wider soundstage.
But i find e10 pleasing, but still it lacks very few details. M4 seperation is more dynamic than e10.
Bass was right,hit at the right time,
vocals are clear, and sharp..good to listen.
highs are clean,not harsh at all.

and for my general purpose usage bought the focal price iem xkdun ck-700 was too good for its price.

To sum it all by score out of 5 with regards to sum of priceerformance ratio ,sound quality,durability and after sales service.
1. ep 630                    2.0/5 @ rs 600(current price)
2. panasonic hje 290     2.3/5 @ rs 900
4. brainwavz m4           4.2/5 @ rs 3,500(current price,without offers)
5 sounmagic e10          3.9/5 @ rs 2,100 (current price)
6. xk-dun ck-700          3/5   @ rs 500


Though I ve listed all my iem's i previously used,
 I want an earbud that is of wide soundstage just like xkdun ck-700, but this iem sounds too harsh at high volume, vocals screeches  and is very unpleasant to hear.

does soundmagic es-18 have wide soundstage ?...i want soundstage close to sm e10. I prefer more laid back placing of instrumentation like m4.

your opinion would be helpful.

for more info on each iem quality,pls check this website : 

Multi-IEM Review - 256 IEMs compared (Rock-It Sounds R-20 & R-30 added 09/29/12)


----------



## iittopper (Oct 7, 2012)

Well going from e10 to es18 is downgrade . Currently i am using viewsonic gr02 bass edition and i am in love with it.


----------

